
What Can a President Do During a State of Emergency? - mildmelon
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/01/presidential-emergency-powers/576418/
======
fuzzfactor
>What Can a President Do During a State of Emergency?

Possibly, get in a round of golf.

We'll see.

